# Buffalo Trade Days



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is Buffalo weekend again. Ist weekend of the month. Heading down to do some heavy dealing in guns and fishing tackle. Starts today but I didn’t make it. Tomarrow will be best day to hit it. Many people will have other things to do on 4th. I think this time it might be better for buyers. There are plenty of guys wanting to trade guns in the crowd. Mostly buyers remorse low end stuff. You never know when they will drag in an old Winchester. Taking a few primers and CF ammo I no longer need.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Always a good time at Buffalo. GL on a "new" Win or wheel.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

A new wheel gun? More then likely 3 or 4 for Drm40! Some day I’ll make the drive and trade him some of my wheels!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Is the Buffalo trading days south of the Seneca Lake (Rt. 313) exit? What time does it start?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It’s in full swing, just came home, might go back tomorrow, did well all around. Pocket full of Benjies and 2 guns. - one gun. Picked up a few nice ones S&W Retro Classic, NIB, m27-2 Nickel and a Browning p35 shooter grade.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice pick ups!!!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

When exactly is Buffalo. Past post said twice a year, now you say first weekend of every month ??? So how often is it????


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ron Y said:


> When exactly is Buffalo. Past post said twice a year, now you say first weekend of every month ??? So how often is it????


Rhienersville twice a year, Buffalo Ist weekend of every month till oct.
Guess there are some members from that Rio Linda place that Rush always talked about. What can I say? Rhienersville and Buffalo are two different places.


----------

